# Rollerball from scratch



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 18, 2009)

I built this from 430 magnetic stainless, the body is one solid shaft and the roller ball loads from the rear.  This is my first from scratch pen. The only thing used in the construction from a kit was the roller ball cartridge itself.  Hope you like it>>>>>JK


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim, you make me want to move to Maryland, eat lots of seafood, and try to become your "bestest friend."!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 18, 2009)

Blue Crab season just started, I just picked up my license today, come on down


----------



## jackrichington (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm impressed...big time


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm impressed too.  I think the threadless idea with the black rubber o rings is pretty inventive.  The entire pen is real sweet looking, and I like the clip.  I do wonder how the clip is installed, is it threaded or glued?  My only concern is that because the clip is held in a single round hole, whether threaded or glued in, over time it will begin to swing side to side..unlike Steves single round clip which attaches into the top the down around, which wouldn't allow for side to side movement.  Bruce Robbins was telling me he had that problem when he first started casting clips, he would use one prong and glue it in, but it would eventually give to swinging so he added another prong below the first one.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 19, 2009)

Jeff, the clip has a flat milled in it and is cross drilled and set screwed from the inside of the cap, It will never twist. I over engineer everything


----------



## TBone (Apr 19, 2009)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> Jeff, the clip has a flat milled in it and is cross drilled and *set screwed from the inside of the cap*, It will never twist. I over engineer everything


 
Ok, now you're just showing off.  :biggrin:

Holy cow, was that loud thud the sound of the bar being raised a notch or two???
Great work, very sharp pen.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice work!  Now, just for grins, how much does that thing weigh?


----------



## drjpawlus (Apr 19, 2009)

Why did you choose 430 magnetic stainless for this pen?  I am using the same steel for another project which I will be posting soon.  Just curious as to your thought process on this selection.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 19, 2009)

I chose 430 because it machines well and contains 17 percent chromium, when you polish stainless with a high chrome content it looks like chrome. As to the weight of the pen, it weighs 4 ounces. I guess I should name it "The Quarter pounder">>>>>>>>JK


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 19, 2009)

Tbone, Thanks for the nice comments, Im just a newbee here at IAP, you guys are all great.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 19, 2009)

Another awesome kitless Jim . You have been doing some amazing work , keep it up .


----------

